# In love...



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm in love with this little mixed breed. a BT went into a shelter near me here, and she was pregnant... well whadya know... a little catahoula BT!!! 3 of them, and they are sooo cute!!! just thought i would share, i really wish that we were in a perfect place right now so i could adopt one of the little buggers!!!:redface:

Here he is!! 


I couldn't get the link to work to put the picture into the thread... but he's adorable!!


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

he's sooooo adorable!!! I'm smitten....


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

yep, he's just about perfect


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Very cute, something about those ears! Lol


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

i know!! those ears are so cute, they don't know if they want to stand up or lay down! :lol:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Oh my gosh soooo cute!!:biggrin:


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Wow... 'houla x BT... that's gonna be one heck of a dog! God bless whoever adopts him LOL he's absolutely precious!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh boy, you have MUCH better self control than I do, that's for sure! That is one of the CUTEST little puppies I've ever seen....


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

He is adorable


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

just found another picture.... 










soo if anybody in this area is in the right spot for another guy, Elwood is his name, and he needs a home 

http://www.rcbtr.org/available-recycled-bull-terriers.html


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Tobi said:


> just found another picture....
> 
> View attachment 3186


...don't you think Tobi would love a new friend?! 
I think he would. 
And I've always thought that two dogs are easier than one...... just sayin'
:biggrin:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

PuppyPaws said:


> ...don't you think Tobi would love a new friend?!
> I think he would.
> *And I've always thought that two dogs are easier than one...... just sayin'*
> :biggrin:


And 3 is even easier!!:tongue:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Tobi said:


> just found another picture....
> 
> View attachment 3186
> 
> ...


tobi needs a brother and you're not so far away


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I know, but were in the process of moving and stuff, and I know he would LOVE a new buddy!! :lol: were very seriously thinking about it but it's gotta have more thought on our end!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Tobi said:


> I know, but were in the process of moving and stuff, and I know he would LOVE a new buddy!! :lol: were very seriously thinking about it but it's gotta have more thought on our end!


really? seriously?

that's the best you can come up with? LOL


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't do things on a whim, i research, and contemplate... I don't like getting in over my head, and we are trying to save, and it would be another 80$ pet deposit for another lil guy, and then on top of it, i think the adoption fee rom them is 3-500 dollars


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Tobi said:


> I don't do things on a whim, i research, and contemplate... I don't like getting in over my head, and we are trying to save, and it would be another 80$ pet deposit for another lil guy, and then on top of it, i think the adoption fee rom them is 3-500 dollars


As much as I playfully joked about just getting him, I totally understand and respect this. I with more people realized the commitment a puppy (or any animal!) brings. Can you at least force whoever DOES adopt him to join dfc so we can see pictures?! lol. 
I hope you get him-IF- it is right for you, and IF you are in the right position to. If not, then I'm sure a great home will come along for such a stinkin' cute little bugger.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Tobi said:


> I don't do things on a whim, i research, and contemplate... I don't like getting in over my head, and we are trying to save, and it would be another 80$ pet deposit for another lil guy, and then on top of it, i think the adoption fee rom them is 3-500 dollars


you know i'm just teasing you.....in some ways, i'm kind of glad our apartment homes have a two dog rule. otherwise, i'd have ten.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

magicre said:


> you know i'm just teasing you.....in some ways, i'm kind of glad our apartment homes have a two dog rule. otherwise, i'd have ten.


Hmmm, I'm only a few away from 10. 10 doesn't sound too bad. 
Now 20 dogs makes you crazy. But 10? Nahh :biggrin:


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Elwood is super cute!
I hope he gets a great home.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

PuppyPaws said:


> As much as I playfully joked about just getting him, I totally understand and respect this. I with more people realized the commitment a puppy (or any animal!) brings. Can you at least force whoever DOES adopt him to join dfc so we can see pictures?! lol.
> I hope you get him-IF- it is right for you, and IF you are in the right position to. If not, then I'm sure a great home will come along for such a stinkin' cute little bugger.


argh for sure, if we get him pictures like mad!! even if not i'll keep in touch with the rescue and find out who gets him near us and we might have a play buddy!! :biggrin:



magicre said:


> you know i'm just teasing you.....in some ways, i'm kind of glad our apartment homes have a two dog rule. otherwise, i'd have ten.


of course!! :lol:

ten isn't so bad... Lins is almost there!!! :lol:

If we could get him today we would, but the moving thing just came about, our landlord is pissed at Tobi because he had to spend 500$ on repairs on his forced air unit because he didn't have a filter in it for 2 years, but it's Tobi's hair that clogged it and messed it up apparently. so he says we have to keep Tobi outside and get an outdoor kennel for him, I'd rather move.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

how could anyone be pissed at tobi.....

we have a circulating whatever in this apartment house....and every three months, like clock work, we get a phone call or email reminding us of changing our filters.....for the return vent.

it's a quick walk to the office, pick up a filter and put it into the vent.

this is on your landlord for improper upkeep, not tobi who knows nothing of forced air units......jesu.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

He's adorable! You shouldn't tempt me like this.....after all, I'm in the same state! I'm not even a short-haired dog person (don't tell Shade) but I think he's just scrumptious! 

I have to keep reminding myself that I can't have another puppy while I'm in school full time. Hopefully he will find a good home. I admire your restraint when you know it's not the right time for you to get a pup. Maybe you'll find a new place to live really quick and still be able to adopt him. Then you wouldn't have to exercise Tobi so much! We keep telling Rocky that we got Shade to be his pet dog. Elwood could be Tobi's pet dog!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

He is just a doll. I love his coloring also. It is so hard to say no more sometimes. He will find a good home - puppies are so much easier to place and he is a cutie.


----------



## doggoblin (Jun 6, 2011)

It is my strong opinion that the pictures need a Governmental "Too cute" warning :tongue1:. Luckily for us we are in another continent and haven't any space in the car available for another dog.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

too cute, reminds me of a great dane though


----------

